# 105 in 35 school zne and walked away



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

So i was on my way to my buddies house and we were running late from work. i turn onto the road which leads to his house and fkn romp on it, well a car pulls out in front of me and sorta cuts me off. So naturally i drop another gear and go around it. It was a brand new tarus so i thought nothing of it. already going 95 mph i finally get into the right lane again. and i leave that slow ass ford right.....WRONG.....blue lights start flashing from strange places and i look down and im doing like 105. so he pulls me over and tells me that he can do all this stuff to me and take me to jail and all that, but get this and i quote "son you better be glad that i don't feel like writing you 7 different tickets today, that is just too much paper work for me at this point, so take this as a warning to you", guys, the lord was with me today.....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Your a lucky ass mofo. Or your bullshitting us. One or the other, lol.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i wouldnt brag about doing 105 in a school zone....that also makes me question the police..... how f**king lazy they are. So do everybody a favor and leave earlier and dont kill yourself or some little kid


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

if he was all alone just him and the cop, I'd believe it, but if not then I smell the bs 2 heath


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Great! I was just pulled over too. I was down a 5 mile street with nothing there, except a Wilf Life Reservation at the end and I was driving around there, and when I leave I get pulled over. Apparently a lot of drug trafficking and drag racing happens down there since its so isolated and dark down there. He told me never to come back, and that it was my lucky night. He searched my car (with his flashlight) for drugs or anything he can find. I got away with nothing on my case, but he said never to come back, or else if he sees me again he WILL arrest me.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *So i was on my way to my buddies house and we were running late from work. i turn onto the road which leads to his house and fkn romp on it, well a car pulls out in front of me and sorta cuts me off. So naturally i drop another gear and go around it. It was a brand new tarus so i thought nothing of it. already going 95 mph i finally get into the right lane again. and i leave that slow ass ford right.....WRONG.....blue lights start flashing from strange places and i look down and im doing like 105. so he pulls me over and tells me that he can do all this stuff to me and take me to jail and all that, but get this and i quote "son you better be glad that i don't feel like writing you 7 different tickets today, that is just too much paper work for me at this point, so take this as a warning to you", guys, the lord was with me today..... *


Can't believe that you would tell something that stupid. Guess you are still young and don't think things through. Keep it at least close to speed limits on the street, and in school zones at or below posted speed. Personally I know a lot of people who would kick your ass for possibly endangering kids. Enough of the that. JUST BE SAFE and glad you lucked out on this one.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

...beware of the new cop cars with the hidden lightbars ... you wont notice them until they're right behind you with a car that looks like a disco party is inside  ...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and don't ever drive again. It was someone like you that killed my friend Mike's 13-year-old brother in front of his school.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> * He searched my car (with his flashlight) for drugs or anything he can find. I got away with nothing on my case, but he said never to come back, or else if he sees me again he WILL arrest me. *


BS....if its an open, public road, nothing he can do....but search your car under probable cause or something....but he cant arrest you for driving there.

Here we have it ladies and gentlemen, two extremes of lazy or stupid cops. One dont want to write a ticket for 105 mph in a SCHOOL ZONE, and one want to arrest a guy for doing nothing.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

no one was at the school, so count that one out. i agree with all of you on the stupidity factor though. but it was in the middle of nowhere and across the street from that was just open pasture. anyway... i was a very lucky guy today and for that i give thanx. now for all you people who love to get on here and give people like me crap, well keep givn' you have been in the same place at one time or the other and a similar thing has happened to us all, so count yourself as a human who, often times misjudge or sterotype a given situation. it happens to us all. and actually about the school, thats where we practice our drift racing because oh how big and empty the parking lots are. it was chance that an actual person was there (the cop). But anyway, yeah i was a luck bastard today!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

regardless of anything you need to be carefull around schools. you never know if someone decided to stay and play. i remember when i was in school there was a guy running late and decided to speed in front of the school i was attending. that decision cost a classmate of mine his life. he was 8.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

and samo don't ever compare me with a murdering fuking ass hole who killed anyone. that shit aint cool. you don't go putting fukin labels on people. but let me do that to you. "YA know samo its some one like you that constantly gives smart ass comments to people and wind up getting your self fuking kicked in the dirt, so do me a favor and never post again". That shit probably just pissed you the fk off didn't it. because i typed something to you based on what you wrote, i just sterotyped you, the same thing you did to me. You know what i said to you just then was bs, but still it pisses you off. in turn you get high blood pressure and angry at someone who you can't reach with your physical hands. its alot similar to spinning your tires. abusing the engine but getting no where. dude, im not hating, it just makes me feel like a peice if shit when you said what you said about your friends little bro. Im sorry that a thing like that had to happen, but please don't compare me with some destructive driver who doesn't care about the lives of others. that was not the case with me. abandon school, no people, pastures, straight aways, no curves, no stop signs, red lights not even fuking trees. just an old brick building and some grass. Dude im truly sorry about your friend, but it does something to me personally when im compared to a murderer. so if i pissed you off, then im sorry, but damn man, that was cold


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ok guys, nuf said, i shouldn't have posted. Im sorry!


----------



## Jindun (Aug 1, 2002)

The post was supposed to make you feel like a piece of doody. Doing 105 in a 35 zone says a lot about your character, intelligence, and ability to handle your car.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hu hu, im glad you know me by a 5 sentence post. anyway


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



anthony jackson said:


> *hu hu, im glad you know me by a 5 sentence post. anyway *


very true...

in any case... it IS kinda crazy to hit 105 in a 35 but anthony did make it clear that there was absolutely no one and no thing around... and we all know that most of us have hit high speeds sometime in our life where we werent supposed to. this is a forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion but at the same time think about what ur gonna say. theres no need to make harsh comparisons or stereotypes.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't care if it was 4am....the point is you were doing 105mph in a residential area. If I was that cop I would of pepper sprayed your ass, beat you w/ a nightstick, strip you naked, and tie you up to a pole for the kids to have their way w/ you.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

andre said:


> *BS....if its an open, public road, nothing he can do....but search your car under probable cause or something....but he cant arrest you for driving there.*


But, its not really an "open/public" road. Its an area thats behind a neighborhood, and they have factories there, no one lives there. Its a road thats 5 miles long, about 10 minutes away from major roads. And like I said, at the end is a WildLife Reservation, which is state property. The thing is though, people (apparently) have been caught there selling drugs, and drag racing (because of burn marks from tires). Its really dark there and I really dont have anything to do there late at night. He just said if I come back he would.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *and samo don't ever compare me with a murdering fuking ass hole who killed anyone. that shit aint cool. you don't go putting fukin labels on people. but let me do that to you. "YA know samo its some one like you that constantly gives smart ass comments to people and wind up getting your self fuking kicked in the dirt, so do me a favor and never post again". That shit probably just pissed you the fk off didn't it. because i typed something to you based on what you wrote, i just sterotyped you, the same thing you did to me. You know what i said to you just then was bs, but still it pisses you off. in turn you get high blood pressure and angry at someone who you can't reach with your physical hands. its alot similar to spinning your tires. abusing the engine but getting no where. dude, im not hating, it just makes me feel like a peice if shit when you said what you said about your friends little bro. Im sorry that a thing like that had to happen, but please don't compare me with some destructive driver who doesn't care about the lives of others. that was not the case with me. abandon school, no people, pastures, straight aways, no curves, no stop signs, red lights not even fuking trees. just an old brick building and some grass. Dude im truly sorry about your friend, but it does something to me personally when im compared to a murderer. so if i pissed you off, then im sorry, but damn man, that was cold *


The guy who hit Mike's little brother was a farm worker who thought it would be cool to see how fast his Mustang would go in the middle of the night. After all, it was after midnight... who would be around. James, Mike's little brother, was staying over at a friend's house and they had snuck out to go play basketball at their school down the street. 23-year-old Hector, father ot two, never saw them crossing the street. James was hit at 97 MPH. His body was dragged over 100 yards down the street. At his service, the body was so badly mangled that the coffin remained closed.

I'm sure you care plenty about other people. I'm sure you're a perfectly nice guy. But I'm also sure that a perfectly nice guy ended the life of James Baldwin.


----------



## Jindun (Aug 1, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *hu hu, im glad you know me by a 5 sentence post. anyway *


You're right, I don't know you. And from what i've read in your posts, I hope I never get to know you.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

zeno, that was funny. i thought the same thing after he left with out even slapping me on the wrist.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

whiteb14, thank you so much. i think you understand where i am coming from. and to add a little to it. there weren't any basketball goals either. thanks for hearing me out like i ment it to be herd


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

jindun, how many posts have you read of mine! just curious to know bud.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *But, its not really an "open/public" road. Its an area thats behind a neighborhood, and they have factories there, no one lives there. Its a road thats 5 miles long, about 10 minutes away from major roads. And like I said, at the end is a WildLife Reservation, which is state property. The thing is though, people (apparently) have been caught there selling drugs, and drag racing (because of burn marks from tires). Its really dark there and I really dont have anything to do there late at night. He just said if I come back he would. *


Ok, I see now....it wasn't really legal to begin with....I get it now.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

lol


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok let me help out here a lil since I'm the guy in the passenger seat. Anthony rounded the turn by the school. School was not in. And even if it was there is NOTHING near the road. The school sits I swear to god an acre to 2 acres from the road. Anthony was actually only running 65 maybe 70 when we blazed by the Taurus. We topped 105 a half a mile down the road. Its a country back road. Theres not much of a "neighborhood" to it. Its a bitch of a walk to the neighbors house for sugar trust me. We pulled in to my drive way. I hopped out to check onmy pit bull and get dressed for work quick while he got the bitching of his life. I still cant figure out where he hides the horseshoe. If it had been my 7 if would have been a bitchin and a nightstickin.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Your one lucky mo'fo. My dad was doing 35 on a 25 school zone and got a ticket. The cop said he was doing 45 but my dad looked at the speedo and was doing 35. Not hating cops, but where I live, the police are mean @$$h0les


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Wait till you have kids and you will understand the "big deal" with school zone speed limits.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

hey anthony this wouldnt happen to be near the old HiFiBuys in athens would it?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I call Bullshit to the Nth degree. No way a cop lets you go 70miles over the speedlimit. I don't care if its Barney Fife.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Where's the dead horse?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It's right here. Regardless of this particular situation, please don't street race... safe or not. Keep it on the track, that's what it's there for. Be safe!


----------

